# Barb-Wire Embrocation



## Dirranbandi (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi 

 I am new to the group and am seeking any information on a cobalt blue rectangular-based poison/medicine bottle embossed â€œBarb Wire Embrocationâ€ vertically down the bottle with â€œL Pâ€ and a hatched/star pattern and â€œPoisonâ€ at the base.  

 I have attached photos, but due to colour of the glass and lack of zoom they have not turned out too well but give you some idea of the shape/size of the bottle (about 3-4 ozs and 4 inches long, 2 inches wide).

 The bottle was dug over here, but I have been unable to turn up any information on where it is from, where it was patented, etc.

 Thanks,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Dirranbandi (Apr 25, 2004)

Roger

 Actually I now live near Brisbane but originally from Dirranbandi - the bottle was dug at a farm house dump near Ipswich. I have asked a few collectors over here but no clues as to company (LP) or place of origin. American made - it has W. T. & Co. USA in 2 arcs on base (Whittall Tatum & Co).

 Cheers

 Des.


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 27, 2004)

hello dirranbandi, i did some searching regarding your bottle, here are a few sites that may give you some more info, good luck.

Australian Bottles Made by American Glassmakers

Whitall Tatum Company

Glass Factory Marks on Bottles


----------



## Dirranbandi (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello Timothy

 Thanks for this info - the info on these sites confirm that it is before 1901, most likely 1890's.  Is there a way of checking patents in the USA to see if the "Barb Wire Embrocation" trademark was registered there?

 Cheers,

 Des.


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 27, 2004)

hello Dirranbandi, here are a few sites i have been checking for patents in the USA.

United States Patent and Trademark Office

A Guide to US Patent Numbers


----------



## Dirranbandi (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello Timothy

 Thanks again for this information - very useful websites.

 Cheers,

 Des.


----------



## maineahh62 (Apr 28, 2004)

hello Dirranbandi, you are welcome, i am glad that we all have been able to work together and come up with some info for you to go on, i must say that i have learned so much here in my searches, everyone seem's so eager to help and share there knowledge, this site certainly has my full respect as a class act.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Aug 15, 2010)

G'day

 Just a quick update on the Barb Wire Embrocation - a member of the Australian Antique Bottle Forum found a newspaper advertisement identifying it as a product of the London Pharmacy, Ipswich (Queensland).

 10 April, 1922: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 This is great news for me as it is a local bottle - my original hunch/wishful thinking was that it may have been London Pharmacy Ipswich as a couple (including mine) had been found near Ipswich.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow an almost 6-year bump! Gotta be a record for a follow up! Glad you found the info and that it is local to Oz.


----------



## jvharp (Aug 16, 2010)

just noticed the six year bump! I love this site never know about those friends you never met!


----------



## Dirranbandi (Feb 25, 2012)

G'day

 Found a couple more advertisements for Barb Wire Embrocation:

 1919: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1922: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shortly after this period, the shape of the bottle changed as featured in this advertisement.

 1923: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a closeup of the 'barb-wire' embossing which also featured in some of their advertising.






 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I have never seen that one before.  Very nice.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Feb 25, 2012)

G'day

 A better photo of the bottle:






 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice...the American barbed wire bottles tend to be rather plain.


----------

